# Neutered male - retaining urine



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Wondering if anyone else's dog has had this issue. When Jasper was 8 years old he developed a problem peeing. I don't remember all the details of how I noticed the problem but I ended up taking him to an urgent care and they emptied his bladder. Between the urgent care and our regular vet clinic he was seen by 4 different vets, had x-rays, ultrasound, blood work, urinalysis. Everything was normal. He had to go to the vet everyday for about 4 days to get catheterized. He was put on two meds - Bethanechol and Prazosin. After about 6 weeks on the meds he was back to normal peeing. Fast forward three years and it happens again. 

I guess it was near the end of June that I noticed that there were times when Jasper would be in his pee stance but no pee. I wondered if he was just “empty” because maybe he was marking outside more due to the puppy Frankie who was now 7 months old. 

One morning in early July I noticed a dog pillow was wet. I watched during the day and if Jasper was lying in one spot for a while when he got up there was a little puddle. Off to the ER we went. They did an ultrasound and emptied his very full bladder. Went to our regular vet the next day. Had his bladder emptied, did x-rays, urinalysis, etc. Everything normal. I take him back to the vet the next day for observation. Fortunately he didn’t need to be catheterized a second day. We got him started on the meds right away he was on 3 years ago. He seemed to be doing fairly well, though not what I would consider totally normal. 

Last Monday I noticed he was going in and out a lot. I would watch him and he would be in his pee stance and nothing. Then he’d move about 10 feet and stand there and again nothing. He did that often all afternoon and evening. The next morning I discovered he had leaked urine. Back to the vet. The good news was that he was no retaining urine. The bad news was that he a very bad bladder infection. He’s on antibiotics and is definitely better. We goin for a recheck on Wednesday. The vet said it is not uncommon for a dog with his urine retention problem to develop an infection like this.

The odd thing is no one is still able to explain why he gets this urine retention problem. And why was he fine for 3 years and then it happened again. BTW he just had a full Senior Panel done in March and all the values were within normal range.

Fingers crossed this “bout” will end and he can get off these meds. Even with GoodRx they are almost $70/mo.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Enlarged prostate? Mine was also peeing blood. We got him neutered.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Enlarged prostate? Mine was also peeing blood. We got him neutered.


Forget to say they did check - prostate not enlarged. And he is neutered.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That is really strange! I assume they also checked for bladder stones, and cancer of the prostate? There's not a lot of things that can prevent a male from peeing.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> I assume they also checked for bladder stones, and cancer of the prostate?


Yes. The odd thing is that he had 3 years or normal peeing in between episodes.


----------

